# 2" Black Piranha Feeding Video



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

This is the first decent video I have captured of my baby black. I recently moved him to a new tank, and he's eating 100% better since he has settled in. I've been feeding small pieces of Hikari sinking pellet, sometimes twice a day until his stomach bulges. This is a big change from his old eating habits with frozen foods and blackworms. I feed him sporadically through the video, and had to reach for more pellets - so don't mind the shaky video. Enjoy.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

very cool


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice vid thanks for sharing


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe it is just the vid but it looks like an Elong? Nice looking little guy tho and good job on getting it to eat pellets. It is a PITA but good for them in the end and worth the work for sure.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Maybe it is just the vid but it looks like an Elong? Nice looking little guy tho and good job on getting it to eat pellets. It is a PITA but good for them in the end and worth the work for sure.


i was thinking the same thing or an irritan either way love these little serras, nice video and good job on getting him on pellets


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice video and very looking fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice video, what size tank is it in now?
mine hides a lot now since I added bunch mini water lettuce. good to see yours is still very active. maybe i should take out those floating plants.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

awesome video!! and I'm way jealous you have your P on pellets. I still haven't has any luck with that.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice serra and video... Makes me wanna try to get my serras to start eating pellets. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. He's in the 46g bowfront now, since I finally moved my manny out and into the 90g. I felt bad for the manny because he loved this setup. But now the baby is fitting into it just nice. At first he wouldn't leave the top corners. But recently he has been hanging out behind the stump like the manny did, and has become a lot less shy. The pellets make feeding him a lot more easy and interactive. After I drop the first pellet in for the day, he gets pumped up and swims erratically until I throw in more.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what pellet are you using?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> what pellet are you using?


Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

they grow up so fast


----------

